# Sensor con protocolo modbus



## luis diaz garcia (Ago 7, 2009)

Un gusto saludarlos y hacerles llegar una duda. Soy nuevo en estos temas de automatizacion y mi duda es con respecto a sensores con protocolo modbus y sobre una red 485 en general.
Primero, tengo un analizador de redes pm 710 de shneider (sensor de corriente , tension, potencia de una red alectrica) con protocolo modbus y puerto rs485, el cual viene con un software para poder supervisarlo.
Mi duda es la siguiente: Si quisiera supervisar varios de estos equipos con el software con el que viene como es que haria la red 485? es como una red ethernet que desde un switch salen diversos puntos para todos los dispositivos? como es exactamente que debo hacer la conexion? por favor espero m aclaren esto.
Ademas tengo otra duda , si quisiera conectar este equipo a un plc y poder obtener los datos en la memoria del plc ,como es que deberia hacer exactamente? que puerto deberia utilizar?  como se en que registro se guardan los datos?, espero me aclaren esta duda , gracias
Luis Diaz Garcia


----------



## Franco_80 (Dic 22, 2009)

Con la red 485 no podés conectar un switch(esto es para ethernet), directamente los conectás a todos en "guirnalda" y luego vas preguntando (poleando)  cada equipo por su número de "ID".


----------



## hammer_go (Ene 25, 2010)

El 485 es una ampliaciòn del 232, maneja voltajes màs altos y por ello lo puedes utilizar a mayor distancia, necesitas tener un maestro y varios esclavos, y con el poleo recoges los datos.


----------



## haragona (Ene 26, 2010)

luis diaz garcia dijo:


> Mi duda es la siguiente: Si quisiera supervisar varios de estos equipos con el software con el que viene como es que haria la red 485? es como una red ethernet que desde un switch salen diversos puntos para todos los dispositivos? como es exactamente que debo hacer la conexion?
> Luis Diaz Garcia



Luis, las redes 485 son un bus. Ésto quiere decir que debes conectar tanto los PM710 (esclavos modbus) como el Maestro modbus (PC con conversor RS232/RS485 o PLC) en paralelo.

http://www.wut.de/e-6wwww-11-apus-000.php



luis diaz garcia dijo:


> Ademas tengo otra duda , si quisiera conectar este equipo a un plc y poder obtener los datos en la memoria del plc ,como es que deberia hacer exactamente? que puerto deberia utilizar? como se en que registro se guardan los datos?, espero me aclaren esta duda , gracias
> Luis Diaz Garcia



Para saber de dónde sacar los datos deberías buscar el manual de usuario del PM710. En él se especifica cómo configurar el puerto de cmunicaciones de los PM (velocidad, paridad, bits de stop y Número de Identificación del esclavo). Todos los dispositivos conectados al bus RS485 deben tener la misma configuración de velocidad, paridad y bits de stop, así como el tipo de protocolo (ASCII o RTU). No recuerdo si el PM710 permite seleccionar entre Modbus ASCII y Modbus RTU, eso deberías verlo en el manual y configurarlo.
Debes asignar un número de ID (Identificación) distinto a cada dispositivo del bus, creo que dentro del rango de 1 a 124. No importa qué numero le asignes a cada dispositivo. Con ésto quiero decir que da lo mismo que le asignes a un dispositivo el número 8 ó el 43 (no hay ningún tipo de prioridad). Éste ID que le asignas a cada PM es el que se utiliza luego en el PLC cuando deseas interrogar alguno de ellos.
Encontrarás en el manual una serie de tablas donde se vinculan las direcciones de los registros Modbus con los datos que te brinda el PM.



luis diaz garcia dijo:


> Ademas tengo otra duda , si quisiera conectar este equipo a un plc y poder obtener los datos en la memoria del plc ,como es que deberia hacer exactamente? que puerto deberia utilizar?
> Luis Diaz Garcia



Debes tener un PLC con capacidad de comunicación Modbus y si como capa física tiene RS485 es mucho mejor. Si fuera RS232 puedes usar un conversor RS232/485 y funciona sin onconvenientes.

Saludos,
Hernán


----------

